
To start a company or join one? - Sam_Odio

======
danielha
Experience is good. ( _"I still think 23 is a better age than 21."_ )

But the best way to gain experience would be pursuing a startup. ( _"But the
best way to get experience if you're 21 is to start a startup. So,
paradoxically, if you're too inexperienced to start a startup, what you should
do is start one."_ )

So from my view, it isn't so much that there's a bias towards first timers,
it's that there _isn't_ a bias _against_ first timers.

[Quotes from Paul's newest: <http://www.paulgraham.com/notnot.html]>

~~~
vlad
Great point. I told my parents when I was 21, "I could make more money working
at McDonald's than what I'm doing right now. The point is, everybody who has a
small business or sold a startup, no matter what age they are right now, they
started their quest for independence when they were 18, or 25. And, the only
way to get experience at anything is to do it."

The great thing about software is how few Americans are doing it. There are
many bright programmers in Asia but unfortunately their economies, political
barriers, and upbringing preclude them from starting their own businesses.
This is even true in places like England and France.

And, of those who are in America or are born in the US, very few even want to
start a company, with the amount of money some companies pay (and the catered
lunches, and all that jazz.)

So, there are very few of us who understand that it is our duty in life to
start our own businesses, figure out the logistics, and then hire all these
smart people around the world who deserve to work for great and smart people
like us. It is not a choice to create a new startup. It is our duty, because
99% of American programmers are either too content with their life or only
dedicate 2 hours a day to creating something (plus have no understanding of
what exactly they are trying to accomplish so they give up early), and the
other programmers in other countries have no hope of ever starting a business,
no matter how good their grades are, or how smart and ambitious they are.

It is our duty to create startups that solve some problem and help people, and
give people jobs.

Also, remember that you may think you're getting 100% of the experience
working for a startup or running a part-time business, but unless you make it
your only source of income, you are not really giving it 100%. This also means
you are not receiving 100% of the experience someone else (like a competitor)
is getting out of their full-time effort.

------
Sam_Odio
YC seems to mostly invest in founders right out of school - many on their
first startup.

I've thought about this route - but I'd guess I'll learn more by working at a
successful small startup for a few years first. What does everyone think?

Is there a bias @ YC towards first timers?

~~~
vlad
You ask about founding a startup, joining one, and whether YC cares if you
have some startups under your belt.

You have already created a few businesses yourself, at least two of which are
active and very likely more profitable right now than most YC companies are at
this point. It's very likely that very few founders of YC companies have any
business experience what-so-ever.

I think you are way too impressed by what some MIT guys are doing (in general)
and should have more confidence in your own abilities. I would suggest to
treat life like an adventure and go for whatever startup idea you have as soon
as possible.

What would you be your goal? To save up some money? In that case, it would be
better to work at a startup than as employee number twelve-hundred. In
reality, you should leverage your business experience and customer-relations
skills to create your own startup as the next thing you do in life.

I will try to move to San Francisco as soon as I can. I think you (or I) will
gain a lot of experience networking with other startups on their own level
while in the Silicon Valley, without having to necessarily work for any of
them. Remember, as soon as you become employee #5 at one of startups (big or
small), you are no longer a co-founder and nobody will see you on the same
level.

What are you waiting for?

